# Jack plate slowing down.....



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

My jack plate as of yesterday (fluid levels good and jack plate track is well lubricated) is not wanting to go up easily and it sounds as if the motor is straining in doing so. Maybe it is a solenoid?? Maybe I need a new pump??

Here is the video of what is happening you can hear it straining and moving slow.

[URL='http://i1301.photobucket.com/...66_zpsehsyfdvs.mp4?w=160&h=160&fit=clip[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Could not view video. But I bet voltage.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> My jack plate as of yesterday (fluid levels good and jack plate track is well lubricated) is not wanting to go up easily and it sounds as if the motor is straining in doing so. Maybe it is a solenoid?? Maybe I need a new pump??
> 
> Here is the video of what is happening you can hear it straining and moving slow.
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/fsudrew99/Beavertail/0F2F3D65-6E82-4FC4-A1E7-CD2A80385066_zpsehsyfdvs.mp4]'][URL='http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/fsudrew99/Beavertail/0F2F3D65-6E82-4FC4-A1E7-CD2A80385066_zpsehsyfdvs.mp4][IMG]http://rs1301.pbsrc.com/albums/ag110/fsudrew99/Beavertail/0F2F3D65-6E82-4FC4-A1E7-CD2A80385066_zpsehsyfdvs.mp4?w=160&h=160&fit=clip[/IMG][/URL]']http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/fsudrew99/Beavertail/0F2F3D65-6E82-4FC4-A1E7-CD2A80385066_zpsehsyfdvs.mp4][/URL]





voltage problems are usually the cause - didn't view the video

wire size - read that as guage size of wire needs to be correct - if you've added to the leads that came with the unit,you need to use the correct wire - if it's a long run,length of wire becomes a factor,longer the run,the lower the guage of wire required,for proper voltage/current flow.

connections need to be done correctly - marine grade wire/connectors with heat shrink - all of these are required,for proper performance.low voltage,is usually from insufficient wire size,or poor connections/poor wiring


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Diagnostic Procedure**
1) drink 3 ounces of your preferred alcoholic beverage
2) jumper raise solenoid with jumper cables
3) if motor sounds same, problem is the motor/pump, down your drink.
4) if motor runs like it used to, problem is the solenoid, down your drink.

** procedure assumes unit was properly installed, has worked correctly for a long time, and nothing has recently happened that might cause it to malfunction: battery died, boat sank, girlfriend/UF fan sabotage, drive by shooting,....


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I talked to my boat electronics guy in town. He was saying that will check it for electrical issues Monday was the first thing he mentioned as wel. Hopefully that's the case. It has been on the boat the 10 years she's been alive. This is the first time it's acted up on me since buying it less than a year ago (march). 

I put a new optima blue top battery on the boat a few months ago as well. 

When I try and post the video link from photo booth it's not entering the URL code correctly once copied and posted. I've tried to adjust the code and nothing seems to work. I'll try and upload it on YouTube and post link.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Come to think about it. The pat two times I have started the motor in the morning it has been a slow start.... this makes me think something is up with the battery or the jackplate is somehow draining it. I have a switch that turns off everything on the battery which I always turn off after using the boat. The TM is on its own in the bow. The jack plate is only hot when I turn the electronics orange key in the on position. Maybe I'll take the battery out to get her tested.

Worst case I install a switch for the jack plate power to the battery as well along side the other electronics.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

One more possible cause....if the Jack plate motor has a short-stop breaker, go ahead and replace it. Those things get old and can significantly reduce circuit voltage.
If the Jack plate has a bunch of grease buildup from year of lubrication, degreaser the whole thing and put some very light spray type lubricant on it.

These two things made a huge difference on two separate occasion on Bob's Jack plate on past boats.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have sprayed some white lightning grease in the track as well as occasionally some bowshield t9. My zirk fittings are too close to the sponsons to get even an angled grease gun fitting on them. 

Had my battery checked only 3 months old. Still good at 12.5 volts and I even charged it all the way last. Still surging and really slow. 

My buddy mentioned air in the line and draining the old hydraulic fluid from unscrewing the hydraulic line from the cylinder and run the pump until the air clears then reattach the line to the hydraulic cylinder and fill back up resovoir with new fluid.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

air in hydraulic lines :

that unit is "self bleeding",that's not your problem


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

There is a crack in the upper part of the reservoir. I am going to pull the trigger on a new pump/solenoid/reservoir unit tomorrow.


----------

